# Looking to outsource embroidery on sweatshirts --- anyone interested?



## lrmay (May 6, 2014)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone on here is interested in taking on my project. I emailed a few custom embroidery places in NYC, and the only one that got back to me gave me what I deem an outrageously high quote.

If this works out, I'm almost 100% certain you'll have repeat business from me. I'm starting a small online apparel business. Basically, it's my own artwork, but I'm outsourcing the silkscreening, embroidery, etc.

I'm looking to an image embroidered on 30 sweatshirts. I know 30 sweatshirts is a small quantity, but I want to see how the sell before I commit to a large amount. Each image will be 2 inches in height, in black and brown thread and appear on the left chest (much like a ralph lauren polo emblem). I'm not sure if the image is too difficult to embroider. Let me know if this is unfeasible. I can send you the image if you are interested. 

I was wondering if you could purchase the sweatshirts wholesale. My timing is flexible. The sooner the better, but I can wait a month and a half if it reduces costs significantly.

I'm considering one of the two sweatshirts:
Classic Unisex Crew Sweatshirt | American Apparel
Alternative Apparel - | Product details - Champ Fleece Sweatshirt


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

In missouri can digitize and sew about $3-4 per shirt you buy the shirts have shipped to me ship to you one week can do 12 -100 for you 


lrmay said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone on here is interested in taking on my project. I emailed a few custom embroidery places in NYC, and the only one that got back to me gave me what I deem an outrageously high quote.
> 
> If this works out, I'm almost 100% certain you'll have repeat business from me. I'm starting a small online apparel business. Basically, it's my own artwork, but I'm outsourcing the silkscreening, embroidery, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## stickerguynyc (Apr 18, 2008)

I can do the embroidery for you. I m located at 104-01 northern blvd


----------

